# Nice Company



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Good to the the unions hanging with such a good group of people.

http://www.onenationworkingtogether.org/partners


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

You sound surprised!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't know anything about it except that I was called by a BA and asked to come join the others in my local on a bus ride (food and beer included) down to DC.

What don't you like about it Brian?


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

That is a very interesting list of leftwing nutbags.

The only ones missing are the Black Panthers and Acorn

WTF up with the "us labor workers against the war" ??? 

Un americian a-holes!!!! Men and Women are oversea's protecting our freedoms and the fact that such groups exist is just shameful


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Man I just found my new paper range targets, all I have to do is run that logo page off on some large paper and I'm set. Heck that would make a good dart board too.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

robnj772 said:


> Un americian a-holes!!!! Men and Women are oversea's protecting our freedoms and the fact that such groups exist is just shameful


C'mon now, let it all out....

Its therapeutic to get those bad feelings off your chest.

See you at the meeting tonight. Gotta go pickup my robes at the cleaners.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

miller_elex said:


> C'mon now, let it all out....
> 
> Its therapeutic to get those bad feelings off your chest.
> 
> See you at the meeting tonight. Gotta go pickup my robes at the cleaners.


Huh ? What are you talking about?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Nothing wrong being against the war and PRO military. But this group that the AFL CIO and other unions are tossing money at are mostly ANTI against the constitution. 

JOBS rally, they want more government cash to be thrown away.

They are anti business and like it or not business drives this country and for better than 200 years it has worked (OK maybe not the full 200).

If you are a centrist your unon dues are going to this crap.


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

.....and what, Glen Beck is better? It is another group of people voicing their frustration with the corrupt political system that is and has been running this country for some time now.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

miller_elex said:


> See you at the meeting tonight. Gotta go pickup my robes at the cleaners.


There wasn't anything racist in his coment. Your implying there was is an obvious attempt to discredit him or anyone that questions the motivation of that organization.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

gold said:


> There wasn't anything racist in his coment. Your implying there was is an obvious attempt to discredit him or anyone that questions the motivation of that organization.


Which is the tacit being used to discredit legitimate debate, utilized by narrowed minded people with no substance to their argument.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

brian john said:


> Which is the tacit being used to discredit legitimate debate, utilized by narrowed minded people with no substance to their argument.


Like saying that anyone who doesn't like Obama is racist? I always loved that one

FBHO


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

pjmurph2002 said:


> .....and what, Glen Beck is better? It is another group of people voicing their frustration with the corrupt political system that is and has been running this country for some time now.


There is a big difference Beck like him or not (and I am no fan), supports the constitution and pretty much that is his rant. These folks want to change our constitution and primarily want more government and more government spending NEITHER of which have solved anything.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Brian, I am not seeing any of this. Where is it?


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

pjmurph2002 said:


> .....and what, Glen Beck is better? It is another group of people voicing their frustration with the corrupt political system that is and has been running this country for some time now.


if you honestly believe this, i have a bridge to sell you...

these people want to turn the US into a socialist country and let the government be out parent...no thanks...


----------



## JacksonburgFarmer (Jul 5, 2008)

I didnt read the article, but the logos showed on the first page says it all........UN AMERICAN A HOLES sums it up to me......this is america.....LOVE IT OR LEAVE IT!!!! 

I hope things turn in the RIGHT direction come november.......lord help us.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

JacksonburgFarmer said:


> I didnt read the article, but the logos showed on the first page says it all........UN AMERICAN A HOLES sums it up to me......this is america.....LOVE IT OR LEAVE IT!!!!
> 
> I hope things turn in the RIGHT direction come november.......lord help us.


I feel you do not have to love this country and I welcome anyone that wants to work within the limits set forth in the constitution for change and anyone that wants to speak up go for it. But these folks want to trash the constitution.

My real issues is the union membership dollars going out the window for this crap.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Hahahahaha.

Un-american...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Hahahahaha.
> 
> Un-american...


If they are in favor of changing our form of government by any means possible, which some of these groups are, then I think if you open a dictionary you will find them under UN-American.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

brian john said:


> If they are in favor of changing our form of government by any means possible, which some of these groups are, then I think if you open a dictionary you will find them under UN-American.


No, I just love when people use "unamerican", it's right up there with, "racist".


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

brian john said:


> Which is the tacit being used to discredit legitimate debate, utilized by narrowed minded people with no substance to their argument.


Hmm. I'd hardly consider unilaterally declaring people "un-american a**holes" because they don't support the war(s) as "legitimate debate."


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> No, I just love when people use "unamerican", it's right up there with, "racist".


Isnt that exactly what changeing the american goverment is? Unamerican? Isnt modern progressiveism a movement to rewrite the constitution and change the underlying framework of the US? Aren't Cloward and Piven considered the architechs of modern progressiveism? Progressives openly tout overburdening services to force the AMERICAN government in on itself so it MUST address its framework so they can bring the change they want. This goes back decades long before modern partisanship and yes it IS by very definition ANTI AMERICAN. You may agree with some of the ideas they preach like redistribution of wealth, corporate regulation, and unified services etc but know that what you support (if you do) is by no means the American way of life.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Hmm. I'd hardly consider unilaterally declaring people "un-american a**holes" because they don't support the war(s) as "legitimate debate."



I never did you need to read my post, I AM AGAINST BOTH WARS.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

erics37 said:


> Hmm. I'd hardly consider unilaterally declaring people "un-american a**holes" because they don't support the war(s) as "legitimate debate."


 He never said that at all. He was referring to those who wish to change our constitution as unamerican a55holes.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

No, my point was, it doesn't matter what your opinion is, I can automatically put you on the defensive by simply labeling you as un-american, it's like an instant win.


----------



## JacksonburgFarmer (Jul 5, 2008)

Frasbee....you label me as an unamerican.....and well....um there are about three possibilities.

1) I tell you f off
2) I tell you f off and kick your ass
3) I tell you that you are a panzie and kick your ass. 

Good day.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

gold said:


> He never said that at all. He was referring to those who wish to change our constitution as unamerican a55holes.


Last time I checked, the Constitution has been changed 27 times.

It isn't 1789 anymore. The founding fathers are deader than doornails. They entrusted future generations (including us) to adjust our self-governance as necessary for our needs. But they designed that process to be rather difficult so we wouldn't wind up with a Constitution the same length as the recent health care bill.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

And brian john, here's the quote I was referring to with my "legitimate debate" comment. (it's robn's quote)



> "WTF up with the "us labor workers against the war" ???
> 
> Un americian a-holes!!!! Men and Women are oversea's protecting our freedoms and the fact that such groups exist is just shameful"


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Last time I checked, the Constitution has been changed 27 times.
> 
> It isn't 1789 anymore. The founding fathers are deader than doornails. They entrusted future generations (including us) to adjust our self-governance as necessary for our needs. But they designed that process to be rather difficult so we wouldn't wind up with a Constitution the same length as the recent health care bill.


The constitution was set up to allow for change and there are processes that allow it. They (SOME) do not want to make legitimate changes they want to bury it. Look at some of these groups


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

erics37 said:


> Last time I checked, the Constitution has been changed 27 times.
> 
> It isn't 1789 anymore. The founding fathers are deader than doornails. They entrusted future generations (including us) to adjust our self-governance as necessary for our needs. But they designed that process to be rather difficult so we wouldn't wind up with a Constitution the same length as the recent health care bill.


It wasn't changed it was ammended.

Adjust our self-governance? Well hell if thats all they want get a pen and some white out lets fix that sh!t up!!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

brian john said:


> The constitution was set up to allow for change and there are processes that allow it. They (SOME) do not want to make legitimate changes they want to bury it. Look at some of these groups


Yeah I agree, there's plenty of those groups included in that list.

There are, of course, groups like that on the other end of the political spectrum too (some religious right-wing groups for instance). Might be fair to recognize that.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Yeah I agree, there's plenty of those groups included in that list.
> 
> There are, of course, groups like that on the other end of the political spectrum too (some religious right-wing groups for instance). Might be fair to recognize that.


I do I am centrist. I like a little of both sides, but my beef with this and a lot of political spending unions do has NOTHING to do with membership beliefs.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Yeah I agree, there's plenty of those groups included in that list.
> 
> There are, of course, groups like that on the other end of the political spectrum too (some religious right-wing groups for instance). Might be fair to recognize that.


for ****s and giggles...name 5 ultra-right wing groups that fit into the same category as those in the 10/2 program....5 groups who believe that destroying the system from the inside is good...

just 5...


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Yeah I agree, there's plenty of those groups included in that list.
> 
> There are, of course, groups like that on the other end of the political spectrum too (some religious right-wing groups for instance). Might be fair to recognize that.


There surely are extremist groups on the right, that's a fact. But I don't see them getting any main-stream traction with anybody like I see the American Communist Party and the Socialist Party of America teaming up with major labor unions, teachers unions an AFL-CIO. 
I can say with all certainty that the Communist Party and the Socialist Party by definition are "un-american. That is, unless you are talking about some part of South America.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

erics37 said:


> Yeah I agree, there's plenty of those groups included in that list.
> 
> There are, of course, groups like that on the other end of the political spectrum too (some religious right-wing groups for instance). Might be fair to recognize that.


Your absolutely right (more likely left but ...) its more then a left right issue though there are progresives on both sides.

I dont think we need a new constitution.
Control the borders.
Cut spending (dramatically) even if it means renegotiating pensions.
Decrease government size.
Deregulate industries like insurance and energy.
Tort reform.
Drop this stupid healthcare bill.
Tax relief on small business.
Incentivize companies that export to raise the gdp / gnp.
Impose quality and trade standards on all imports (make china certify there products werent made in sweat shops etc)
Finally tax foreign holding companies shares in american companies to slow the export of wealth.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

gold said:


> Your absolutely right (more likely left but ...) its more then a left right issue though there are progresives on both sides.
> 
> I dont think we need a new constitution.
> Control the borders.
> ...


You running for office.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

brian john said:


> I do I am centrist. I like a little of both sides, but my beef with this and a lot of political spending unions do has NOTHING to do with membership beliefs.


I understand. There often is a disconnect between the management and the rank and file of an organization, including but not limited to unions.

Our local doesn't contribute much to politicians; maybe a couple hundred bucks per election cycle (we have a small jurisdiction). Those funding allocations have to be approved by a majority in attendance at a meeting. Unfortunately we don't have very high attendance at meetings, but I'm just grateful that political contributions aren't arbitrarily decided by some committee.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

oldman said:


> for ****s and giggles...name 5 ultra-right wing groups that fit into the same category as those in the 10/2 program....5 groups who believe that destroying the system from the inside is good...
> 
> just 5...


I can't humor you there. Sorry, dude. I'm sure I could find 5 out there somewhere, but that would require some extensive googling and researching, and it would kind of defeat the purpose.

That doesn't prove anything either, though, other than that I made a claim and didn't have the facts to back it up. That's my failure, but there are so many whacko groups out there (on both sides) that it really probably wouldn't be hard to find 5 to meet any description.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

brian john said:


> You running for office.


Can't, I inhaled.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

gold said:


> Can't, I inhaled.


Inhaled, heck I burnt the whole rope.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

gold said:


> Your absolutely right (more likely left but ...) its more then a left right issue though there are progresives on both sides.
> 
> I dont think we need a new constitution.


Agreed. Ours works great. Some of the main problems, in my opinion, are people (like career politicians) that manipulate the system to their personal advantage. There are other issues I disagree with, especially with the Supreme Court (Santa Clara County v. Southern Pacific Railroad for starters)


> Control the borders.


Pretty much agree. Illegals and border-crossers are breaking the law for sure, but for most of them (not including the drug mules and other degenerates) I can sympathize with their situation. They're humans and we need to remember that. However, there is a legal process they should follow.



> Cut spending (dramatically) even if it means renegotiating pensions.


Sounds great. Can we start with the Defense Dept?



> Decrease government size.


Sounds even better! Can we start with Homeland Security?



> Deregulate industries like insurance and energy.


Hmmm... given recent events, I'm not so sure the insurance companies (AIG) and energy companies (Enron) can be trusted to be reasonable and decent members of the community. But that's just me.



> Tort reform.


Don't know enough about this.



> Drop this stupid healthcare bill.


Agree, but in the sense that it's an ineffective slap-dash patch on a system that is royally f'ed. I think the people that spent the last year or two claiming that "our health system is the best in the world" are somewhat deluded. There are lots of existing problems, and I don't think the recent healthcare bill is properly designed to address them.



> Tax relief on small business.


Agree! Small business is the bread and butter of our economy. Conversely, though, I would like to see tax hikes on the mega-corporations. They've been getting away with a lot of crap for a long time. See comment above regarding Santa Clara County v. Southern Pacific Railroad.



> Incentivize companies that export to raise the gdp / gnp.


Agree. Basing our economy on finance and other forms of tertiary wealth (aka moving imaginary money around from one computer to another) really took the "powerhouse" out of "America's industrial powerhouse." Manufacturing THINGS that people actually USE is the key, and we've been shipping those things overseas for decades, primarily because of cheaper foreign labor and lax regulations. I'd love to see these industries and jobs come back, as would probably most Americans, but it will be a hard sell for corporate executives. Someday, hopefully, they will just accept the fact that people deserve to be paid a reasonable wage, and that *gasp* it might have to occassionally cut into their Christmas bonuses a bit.



> Impose quality and trade standards on all imports (make china certify there products werent made in sweat shops etc)


Agreed. Every time I buy a new electronic gizmo that was made in China, I'm almost tempted to buy a 2nd one for when the first one fails. Or, as my 7-year old stepson asked me recently, "Why does my toy say "Made in China"?" I told him, "Well, 7-year olds in China make these toys for 7-year olds in America to play with."

We should at least hire AMERICAN 7-year olds to make our toys. Yeesh.



> Finally tax foreign holding companies shares in american companies to slow the export of wealth.


Don't know enough about this.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

erics37 said:


> I can't humor you there. Sorry, dude. I'm sure I could find 5 out there somewhere, but that would require some extensive googling and researching, and it would kind of defeat the purpose.
> 
> That doesn't prove anything either, though, other than that I made a claim and didn't have the facts to back it up. That's my failure, but there are so many whacko groups out there (on both sides) that it really probably wouldn't be hard to find 5 to meet any description.


see what happens when you talk out of your ass? now, go talk about ground up or ground down...


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

gold said:


> There wasn't anything racist in his coment. Your implying there was is an obvious attempt to discredit him or anyone that questions the motivation of that organization.


No, I know that...

Even I am a racist, albeit a harmless one...

I merely alluded to the Klan's right-wing conservative base, that's all.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> No, I know that...
> 
> Even I am a racist, albeit a harmless one...
> 
> I merely alluded to the Klan's right-wing conservative base, that's all.


ok...now for ****s and giggles, you need to back that claim up with facts and proof...


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

oldman said:


> ok...now for ****s and giggles, you need to back that claim up with facts and proof...


Back up what? That I am a rascist?

Or that the Klan is a right-wing nationalist organization?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

OMFG everybody!

Look at how socialism has destroyed Canada!

Their economy is in the crapper... or is it??


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I'd cut Homeland's budget in a red hot second, military spending slash, NPR, PBS gone completely, funding to AARP and the like left, right, center GONE. Welfare cut, Dept Of Education gone, who to hell have they educated and how much have schools improved under them. 10% cut to all dept.s


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

find the equivalent from a conservative group....


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

oldman said:


> see what happens when you talk out of your ass? now, go talk about ground up or ground down...


Ahem:



erics37 said:


> That doesn't prove anything either, though, other than that I made a claim and didn't have the facts to back it up. That's my failure, but *there are so many whacko groups out there (on both sides) that it really probably wouldn't be hard to find 5 to meet any description.*


So in addition to that, trying to decide whether a particular organization is actively attempting to subvert the Constitution is such a subjective issue that if I came up with any number of such organizations, you could easily disagree with every one of my choices. If our roles were reversed, I could probably just as easily disagree with whatever ones you picked. And neither of us would necessarily be right.

I've tried to stay mostly respectful so far throughout this thread so, besides this, I'm not going to respond to any more rude comments. Though I'm sure plenty of you have some for me :innocent:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

brian john said:


> I cut Homeland's budget in a red hot second, military spending slash, NPR, PBS gone completely, funding to AARP and the like left, right, center GONE. Welfare cut, Dept Of Education gone, who to hell have they educated and how much have schools improved under them. 10% cut to all dept.s


We're so far off base from the Constitution now, how do we get back? Baby steps?


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

erics37 said:


> Agreed. Ours works great. Some of the main problems, in my opinion, are people (like career politicians) that manipulate the system to their personal advantage. There are other issues I disagree with, especially with the Supreme Court (Santa Clara County v. Southern Pacific Railroad for starters)
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Pretty much agree. Illegals and border-crossers are breaking the law for sure, but for most of them (not including the drug mules and other degenerates) I can sympathize with their situation. They're humans and we need to remember that. However, there is a legal process they should follow.
> ...


General theme here is cut spending and keep the money in the US. Smaller government control cost and teach fiscal responsability.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> Back up what? That I am a rascist?
> 
> Or that the Klan is a right-wing nationalist organization?


save a picture of you at a skinhead rally, not sure you can prove you're a racist...so let's go with the other one...


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I am going back to my other favorite forum:
anti idiotarian rottweiler.

Can you believe it, my Momma eats, sleeps, and sh1ts those websites...


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

oldman said:


>


lol, that's an awesome video. Doesn't mean I have to take it seriously (it obviously isn't meant to be), but I love gory movies.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

JacksonburgFarmer said:


> I hope things turn in the RIGHT direction come november.......lord help us.


Will he be voting?.....


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

miller_elex said:


> We're so far off base from the Constitution now, how do we get back? Baby steps?


 You will need to point out where the constitution gives funding to PBS and AARP.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

JacksonburgFarmer said:


> Frasbee....you label me as an unamerican.....and well....um there are about three possibilities.
> 
> 1) I tell you f off
> 2) I tell you f off and kick your ass
> ...


See?

You only reinforce my point.

You didn't deny being unamerican, so I would win.

And even if you did try to argue why you are american, I would still win, because there isn't a constructive argument to be had, because the real win here, would be that of pissing you off and causing you to waste your breath/time.

It's called trolling, AKA, being an a$$hole.

That's why people like to pull the race card.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

gold said:


> You will need to point out where the constitution gives funding to PBS and AARP.


Uh, uh, uh... I got nothin.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Uh, uh, uh... I got nothin.


Constitution --> Executive Branch --> Public broadcasting lobby --> President's Budget --> Congressional Deliberation on Budget --> Budget Approved --> Funding for NPR and PBS.

It's a convoluted path.

The Woodwright's Shop is an awesome show though.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

erics37 said:


> It's a convoluted path


One of many we need to cut off. :yes:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

miller_elex said:


> I am going back to my other favorite forum:
> anti idiotarian rottweiler.
> 
> Can you believe it, my Momma eats, sleeps, and sh1ts those websites...


 
Don't let the door hit ya where the good lord split ya you.

What is up with the personal attack? 

I never even noticed you until you called me a racists but it seems like you have had a thing for me.

If my ignore option wasn't MIA I would use it on you. 

You just another moron union kool aid swigging troll.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

gold said:


> General theme here is cut spending and keep the money in the US. Smaller government control cost and teach fiscal responsability.


And the is the exact opposite of socialism.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

NO Politics just take a peek.

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/rnr/1986050978.html


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

brian john said:


> NO Politics just take a peek.


http://chiquita.blog17.fc2.com/blog-entry-5269.html#more


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

brian john said:


> NO Politics just take a peek.
> 
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/rnr/1986050978.html


 
Beck loving cool aid drinker!! :laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> http://chiquita.blog17.fc2.com/blog-entry-5269.html#more


Is that your new gimmick? To thank people who call you out as an assh0le?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Leonardo Da Venci-1475 pre Mona Lisa, Pre just about all his paintings.

http://www.consultsos.com/pandora/f0678pht.htm


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Is that your new gimmick? To thank people who call you out as an assh0le?


Go put in a Manpon in your Manchelada, Troll-boy.

Show B. John some respect. 

That websites got the most funny pictures in one place I've ever found.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Go put in a Manpon in your Manchelada, Troll-boy.
> 
> Show B. John some respect.
> 
> That websites got the most funny pictures in one place I've ever found.


Am I wrong?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Am I wrong?


I understand now. Re: RobNJ. <Thanks>

Simply put, an insult from Rob is a compliment to me. If we agreed, something is wrong.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> I understand now. Re: RobNJ. <Thanks>
> 
> Simply put, an insult from Rob is a compliment to me. If we agreed, something is wrong.


You did the same thing to me a couple times.

Like I said, it's your new gimmick.

I got a better one for you, why don't you go suck-start a shotgun?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Does your momma know the trouble you're causing down in her basement?

Or is she busy upstairs servicing Johns?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Does your momma know the trouble you're causing down in her basement?
> 
> Or is she busy upstairs servicing Johns?


So "Your Momma" jokes is your new gimmick? You expect it to work for ya?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

gold said:


> Beck loving cool aid drinker!! :laughing:


I really do not care for Beck's style/personality I do think he is fairly intelligent and understands the constitution.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> Does your momma know the trouble you're causing down in her basement?
> 
> Or is she busy upstairs servicing Johns?


Another funny,,,,:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

brian john said:


> Another funny,,,,:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Blow me.





http://directorblue.blogspot.com/2010/10/15-photos-from-onenation-rally-youll.html


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

gold said:


> Your absolutely right (more likely left but ...) its more then a left right issue though there are progresives on both sides.
> 
> I dont think we need a new constitution.
> Control the borders.
> ...


First of all,
You have not a clue about how our economy works do you?
Second thing,
You listened to someone that made up a fake story and then entertained "thoughtful comments" about the made up story and therefore the "thoughtful comments" about the fake story become "the facts".
You sir, have been duped by your Un-American, Australian friend Rupert Murdoch and his tabloid story empire.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

jrannis said:


> First of all,
> You have not a clue about how our economy works do you?
> Second thing,
> You listened to someone that made up a fake story and then entertained "thoughtful comments" about the made up story and therefore the "thoughtful comments" about the fake story become "the facts".
> You sir, have been duped by your Un-American, Australian friend Rupert Murdoch and his tabloid story empire.


 
Your the one that has been duped with the aid of the union and the Communist News Network.

Promised "Hope" and "Change" from the Muslim Anti-Christ posing as a Christian.Talk about "Fake stories" and "thoughtful comments" WAKE UP!!!!

This little march yesterday was a bunch of left wing jacka$$ses who want feel that "Nobama" isn't far enought to the left.A bunch of socialists and Marxist who are trying to ruin our country and take away the freedoms our forefathers fought for us the have.

They will be taught a lesson next month.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

10/2 One Nation Commie Rally posted on Huffinton Post











8/28 Beck's Restoring Honor Rally


----------

